# Dewalt Chisels



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Saw these as a part of Dewalts newish hand tool line. I think they are designed for construction as opposed to woodworking but I wanted to share them. The first set is pretty basic set of 4 for about $30. The second set is called a side strike chisel that you can use normally, as a saw, or on the long edge. The funny thing about these is the package has a big union jack on it and says assembled in SHEFFIELD, ENGLAND using parts made around the world. Made me chuckle.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

sharpen em up and theyll cut sometin i bet ….. but i think ill leave the serrated one at the big orange.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Lol, I'm going to start cutting serrations into my Butchers. I'd like to act all snobbish, but I own a ton of good ole DeWalt stuff. I'd buy these chisels if I saw them


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Bertha, you cut a serration into your butchers and i think Don will fly out to your hosue just to slap you lol. Ive got a cheapo set of stanley plastic handled chisels that took about a month to flatten but they work all right for what i try and do. Id make a run with the dewalt.


----------

